# I get a slick shiny black coating inside my smoker



## markmc60 (Nov 21, 2012)

I get a slick black shiny coating inside my smoker after i run all night, it is a old propane tank, been seasoned, 2x2x2 fire box, after I get the bark where I want it on my meat I wrap them tight and load the fire box and go to bed, the next morning I have a lot of resin/tar inside my smoker. I think it may be caused by lack of fresh air in the fire box, I have a 3" stack about to be converted to 5", hey, you use what you have. I know I am light on fresh air in my fire box as well. I would like to add a propane burner to the mix, then I could control my nighttime heat and not burn a box full of wood.

ohh I almost forgetted I use pecan to smoke with, then run an oak and pecan mix at night, mostly oak.


----------



## markmc60 (Nov 26, 2012)

any suggestions?


----------



## fredaevans (Nov 26, 2012)

My guess is too much wood smoking at too low a temperature. Think of a wood burning stove (or fireplace) and if run at too low a temp (a cool fire) you'll get a hell of a build up of the same crud. This can be a major fire hazard at some place if you really 'crank one up.' With wood stoves "they" recommend you put a mag-thermometer on the smoke stack to monitor the stack temp.

Anyway, cut back on the amount of wood or up the temp (or both).

fae


----------

